# Places to buy bettas in Kentucky?



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey guys, so I am looking for some/a new addition(s) and don't want to go out of the country and would prefer to stay in the state. So if you guys know of any good places I'd appreciate it. I've already seen Most Valuable Pets in Lexington and The Fish Doctor in Owensboro(who I was thoroughly disgusted with, but that's something for another post). I am looking for nice quality bettas that have been well cared for. I'd be happy to buy from a breeder in KY, by whenever I look there aren't any. I am also open to sellers outside KY, and all the U.S. sellers I've seen suggested have stopped breeding. So I'll buy from nice pet shops, KY breeders, and as a last resort U.S. breeders. I am looking for breeding quality fish with bright colors and nice form. I can't have the horse I wanted so I plan on pouring all my money into bettas, so I will be able to pay a little more. Thanks.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Are you ok with shipping?

If so the Betta Shop in MN has amazing quality fish. and I mean amazing fish. I adore the shop and I could sing its praises all day long 24/7. They come directly from Thailand and are very well taken care of at the shop. They get new shipments every two weeks, just had one in last wednesday. They always have a nice selection of bright colors. 

Show Quality Halfmoons cost $35 unless specially marked, Halfmoon Plakats are $15 unless specially marked, Giants are anywhere between $25 and $70 depending on the fish. 

You'll pay a bit more than you would at Petco or Petsmart, but it is way worth it and it is cheaper to order from them then it is to get from Aquabid

if you want picture examples of some of their fish let me know, I have two boys from them


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks, he was my transhipper when I ordered from Thailand and shipping was a bit... Idk it scared me, I almost lost one of my boys. I'll look at the shop though. Thanks!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I've heard he does a good job shipping from his store directly everyone I've talked to who has had fish shipped from there say they are always in pretty good condition, albeit a little stressed.


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the input. Shipping is just expensive if I'm only getting one.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I run a rescue and adopt out some truly lovely fish. I will also be breeding this fall. I currently live in New York but I'm moving to Winchester Kentucky at the end of August!! Just so you know hehe!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Check out Rich Laughery's bettas on Aquabid, his ID is chard56, and he breeds for shows and sales. Has won quite a few awards in betta shows. His prices are reasonable and he takes very good care of his fish. He is in Harrison, AR. In the States he is the only person I go to because I know I'll end up with quality fish.


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks MoonShadow, I am definitely interested when you move to KY. Very interested. I'll be stalking your adoption threads and come August I may adopt. I'll also check out Rich Laughery on Aquabid. Thanks!


----------

